# Sex after Death



## rabbithutch (Jan 15, 2013)

A couple made a deal that whoever died first would come back and
... inform the other if there is sex after death. Their biggest fear was
that there was no after life at all.

After a long life together, the husband was the first to die. True to
his word, he made the first contact:

" Marion .... Marion "

"Is that you, Bob?"

"Yes, I've come back like we agreed."

"That's wonderful! What's it like?"

"Well, I get up in the morning, I have sex. I have breakfast and then
it's off to the golf course. I have sex again, bathe in the warm sun
and then have sex a couple of more times.. Then I have lunch (you'd be
proud - lots of greens). Another romp around the golf course, then
pretty much have sex the rest of the afternoon. After supper, it's
back to golf course again. Then it's more sex until late at night. I
catch some much needed sleep and then the next day it starts all over
again"

"Oh, Bob! Are you in Heaven?"

"No -- I'm a rabbit somewhere in South Carolina.”


----------



## emmjo (Jan 16, 2013)

our about  a litter game


----------

